# Laptops with English Operating System



## puertouk (Aug 22, 2010)

Anyone looking to purchase a laptop, especially in the Canary Islands will find it almost impossible to find a laptop that has an English O/S.  Unless you purchase one with Windows 7 Ultimate. You cannot change the O/S with the other windows 7 software. Even then, you will find it impossible to find a laptop with Ultimate installed!  All´s not lost :clap2: because Samsung offer the choice of languages at first startup. It runs through the setup process very easy and anyone can do this.  The only thing you must look out for when purchasing the laptop is, it has not been sold and returned to the shop. Once the laptop O/S language has been installed it cannot be changed, unless it goes back to Samsung. So, I hope this is of help.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

puertouk said:


> Anyone looking to purchase a laptop, especially in the Canary Islands will find it almost impossible to find a laptop that has an English O/S.  Unless you purchase one with Windows 7 Ultimate. You cannot change the O/S with the other windows 7 software. Even then, you will find it impossible to find a laptop with Ultimate installed!  All´s not lost :clap2: because Samsung offer the choice of languages at first startup. It runs through the setup process very easy and anyone can do this.  The only thing you must look out for when purchasing the laptop is, it has not been sold and returned to the shop. Once the laptop O/S language has been installed it cannot be changed, unless it goes back to Samsung. So, I hope this is of help.


all our laptops were bought here in spain - all HP or Packard Bell

The kids & I chose to set ours up in Spanish, but my OH set his up in English


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

You can also use a free program called Vistalizator which allows you to change any OS to any language


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Or buy your laptop in the UK - they're cheaper there and you can buy a two year Europe-wide warranty and it'll still be cheaper than Spain.


----------



## ivorra (Sep 24, 2008)

or buy a Macbook or any other machine with Apple OS X.....


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Problem with the Canary Islands laptops and often camera's is that they tend to be last years models so not really worth risking going through customs.

The UK is as cheap as anywhere for I.T. equipment these days.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

I build/supply computers and to be honest I don't think the UK is any cheaper than Spain anymore. For example I´m just putting together a couple of new i5 2500K based system and the parts are definitely no more expensive from my Spanish supplier - around 185 quid from the UK for the CPU and 219€ from my guys. BenQ EW2420 24" VA monitor is also around 185 quid and 215€ from here.


----------



## puertouk (Aug 22, 2010)

ShinyAndy said:


> You can also use a free program called Vistalizator which allows you to change any OS to any language


Be aware that the Vistalizator is not from Microsoft and is a 3rd party software and this could effect your warranty. When looking to purchase a Sony Vaio, Sony told us NOT to instal this software.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

LOL, by those rules that means ANY software you install on your computer would effect your warranty! All that happens in those situations is that the computer supplier would get you to wipe your system and then use their installation disks to get it back to normal anyway


----------



## puertouk (Aug 22, 2010)

ShinyAndy said:


> I build/supply computers and to be honest I don't think the UK is any cheaper than Spain anymore. For example I´m just putting together a couple of new i5 2500K based system and the parts are definitely no more expensive from my Spanish supplier - around 185 quid from the UK for the CPU and 219€ from my guys. BenQ EW2420 24" VA monitor is also around 185 quid and 215€ from here.


Be aware that Intel have recalled all the new CPU´s. I am having a new PC built here in Tenerife and thought about changing my original choice of a i7 980 Extreme with the i7 2600K, but Intel have found a major fault and have recalled them all.


----------



## puertouk (Aug 22, 2010)

ShinyAndy said:


> LOL, by those rules that means ANY software you install on your computer would effect your warranty! All that happens in those situations is that the computer supplier would get you to wipe your system and then use their installation disks to get it back to normal anyway


You are talking about changing your O/S software and having been advised by Sony, I would prefer to listen to them. Why mess around with your O/S when you can purchase a PC/laptop with the original software?


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

Your choice of course, however having successfully changed the language on 100s of PCs here using it I have no issues at all. I used to deal with Sony at a corporate level when supporting a bluechip company in London.. I most definitely would not listen to anything they had to say!


----------



## puertouk (Aug 22, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> all our laptops were bought here in spain - all HP or Packard Bell
> 
> The kids & I chose to set ours up in Spanish, but my OH set his up in English


Maybe you can get a better choice in mainland Spain, but here in the Canaries, we are limited. Try getting computer parts or a PC/laptop sent to Tenerife from Spain or the UK. If you can get someone to send a laptop/PC from the UK, they will charge you VAT + delivery (quoted 180 GBP) and then you have to pay €25 + Tax. So you would have to pay tax twice! We have been to various stores here and the only laptop we could get with a choice of language was the Samsung. Every PC/laptop had Windows 7 Home Premium installed.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

puertouk said:


> Be aware that Intel have recalled all the new CPU´s.


Yes, read about that yesterday.. fortunately I was going to use it with an H67 based mobo and as far as I could tell it didn't affect them. Will see if I can still order them though or if they have been pulled from the shelf - knowing Spain it will probably take a few weeks for the news to filter through to the component suppliers


----------



## puertouk (Aug 22, 2010)

ShinyAndy said:


> Yes, read about that yesterday.. fortunately I was going to use it with an H67 based mobo and as far as I could tell it didn't affect them. Will see if I can still order them though or if they have been pulled from the shelf - knowing Spain it will probably take a few weeks for the news to filter through to the component suppliers


Best of luck


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

:confused2:


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

We recently bought a Samsung netbook. 

Apart from getting the OS in English the other advantage of buying in the UK is that you get a UK keyboard. 

I hate the layout of Spanish keyboards. The special characters like @, /, \ are in the most inconvenient places. The layout was obviously designed before internet and having to use these often.


----------



## puertouk (Aug 22, 2010)

DunWorkin said:


> We recently bought a Samsung netbook.
> 
> Apart from getting the OS in English the other advantage of buying in the UK is that you get a UK keyboard.
> 
> I hate the layout of Spanish keyboards. The special characters like @, /, \ are in the most inconvenient places. The layout was obviously designed before internet and having to use these often.


I had my laptop for 4 years before the hard drive packed up, which I purchase here on Tenerife. You get used to the keyboard after a while. You find you can get things repaired here much faster if you purchased it here. After purchasing our Samsung our other laptop decided to give up the ghost, so we finished up with 2 laptops dying on us within 2 weeks!


----------

